# 856 Magnesium-13.2oz, I don't think so!



## outdoorguy (Dec 16, 2009)

Read the specs for the 856 Hy Lite magnesium, they all said it weighed 13.2 ozs. When I got it I liked it, but it felt as heavy as my S&W642 which weighs 15 ozs. So I got the scale out. The 642 scaled 15.1 ozs, the 856 scaled 15.5. 
2.3 ozs more that advertised. What gives? I like the gun but what is it with Taurus? Maybe things weigh less in Brazil or maybe to compete with S&W's ultra lite guns, pd360 etc. they fudged the nuymbers. Anyone else noticed this?

outdoorguy:numbchuck:


----------

